# Help me pick an RTA



## Mike (27/10/16)

Hey folks

I'm a bit out of the loop hardware wise and am looking to get a couple new RTAs.

The two main necessities are swappable drip tips and 22-23mm. I also need something that can be built by a chimp as my good hand is too dumb to do fiddly builds. I'm looking for something a bit more cloudy so it'd be cool if it could handle 80-120W too.

Lastly, I want something that isn't prone to leaking. I'm ok with wicking being tricky, but it just can't be a leaky thing like the Limitless jobbies.

Any suggestions would be appreciated!!


----------



## RichJB (27/10/16)

Are you looking to do dual coil or single coil builds, Mike? Also, is there a reason for the 22/23mm stipulation? Usually that would indicate a Pico but if you're vaping at 80-120W that suggests a larger dual cell mod.

From what you've stipulated so far, I'd say the Smok Baby Beast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike (27/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Are you looking to do dual coil or single coil builds, Mike? Also, is there a reason for the 22/23mm stipulation? Usually that would indicate a Pico but if you're vaping at 80-120W that suggests a larger dual cell mod.



I don't think many single coil tanks can do 120W, but I'm open to anything that's great.

22mm mod. Picos only put out 75W, there have been a few 22mm 100W+ mods, I am fond of the iStick 100(120) as it allows for parallel batteries.


----------



## rogue zombie (27/10/16)

I love the Griffin. The draw is stunning.

Great flavour and clouds to.





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (27/10/16)

Buying the rba separate is a ball ache though. It should come with the kit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moonunit (27/10/16)

Said this in a couple of threads, the Lemo 3 is a winner, easy to build on, easy to wick, massive flavour, massive airflow and the most comfortable drip tip ever.

It also comes with a great range of accessories.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (27/10/16)

you cannot go wrong with a *Petri RTA* - without a doubt my best flavour tank and handles a 100W build easily

runner up

Cruis Plus RTA

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow (27/10/16)

I know you looking for a 22mm Rta but buddy everything you pointed out you looking in a Rta is screaming Aromamizer Supreme.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/16)

Due to the size stipulation I agree with @shaunnadan! The Petri RDA. Just beware you need to fill the tank often... very often!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Soutie (27/10/16)

I absolutely love my goblin v3. Solid as a rock and no leaks at all. The single coil deck is very forgiving wicking wise, the dual coil is slightly less forgiving but you get the hang of it rather quickly. Respectable clouds and flavour for days.... oh and it takes a standard 510 drip tip.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow (27/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Due to the size stipulation I agree with @shaunnadan! The Petri RDA. Just beware you need to fill the tank often... very often!



Yeah but I heard the petri is a ***** to build on.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Yeah but I heard the petri is a ***** to build on.



@Ollie did the build on mine but I just had a good look at the deck and it doesn't seem like too much of a major... and at the end of the day (for me anyway) is is only about *flavour *and if @Mike doesn't want to get a 25mm Serpent the next best flavour RTA is the Petri... well for me anyway... I'm sure the other suggestions are all equally as good but I can't speak for the Goblin or Griffen because I haven't played with those... but the others I have and while they are all fine RTA's I still think the Petri is the one for flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12 (27/10/16)

Hmm, is the Avocado 22 or Serpent Mini 22 not an option?
I haven't used any RTAs but one would think they perform similarly to the much praised 24/25mm versions?


----------



## Soutie (27/10/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Hmm, is the Avocado 22 or Serpent Mini 22 not an option?
> I haven't used any RTAs but one would think they perform similarly to the much praised 24/25mm versions?



The avo 22 is phenomenal, a little hard to fill on a dual coil build but flavour and clouds are amazing so I can forgive that.


----------



## Mike (27/10/16)

*Hah, I've been a bit absent from the forum, forgot how helpful you all are!!!*



shaunnadan said:


> you cannot go wrong with a *Petri RTA* - without a doubt my best flavour tank and handles a 100W build easily



*Damnit, this looks SO good. I'm not mad about the whole gold thing but eh!*



VapeSnow said:


> I know you looking for a 22mm Rta but buddy everything you pointed out you looking in a Rta is screaming Aromamizer Supreme.



*Ah man, I just wouldn't be able to live with 25mm. Thanks though - been enjoying your posts of late btw.*



Rob Fisher said:


> Due to the size stipulation I agree with @shaunnadan! The Petri RDA. Just beware you need to fill the tank often... very often!



*Filling often is not a problem  Means I'll get through all my testers faster!!!*



VapeSnow said:


> Yeah but I heard the petri is a ***** to build on.



*Off to youtube I go then I guess  I'd probably be doing 12 wrap 26ga SS316 on something like that. Shouldn't be too tough I rate? I'll have to see some video clips first though.*



Duffie12 said:


> Hmm, is the Avocado 22 or Serpent Mini 22 not an option?
> I haven't used any RTAs but one would think they perform similarly to the much praised 24/25mm versions?



*Serpent mini 22 is my main flavour tank  Want something for high wattage testing.*



*If I missed your post, thanks for the input!!!*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (27/10/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Yeah but I heard the petri is a ***** to build on.


its a bit unique with the posts but very simple to build and wick.

once you get the coil height right you're all set

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/16)

Yip forgot about the Serpent Mini 22! Good option as well!


----------



## kev mac (27/10/16)

Mike said:


> Hey folks
> 
> I'm a bit out of the loop hardware wise and am looking to get a couple new RTAs.
> 
> ...


OBS Engine maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (27/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Due to the size stipulation I agree with @shaunnadan! The Petri RDA. Just beware you need to fill the tank often... very often!


How good is the flavor on the Petri?


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/16)

kev mac said:


> How good is the flavor on the Petri?



Very good @kev mac! I would say it's as good as the Serpent Mini 25!


----------



## Moey_Ismail (27/10/16)

The Augvape Merlin was quite fantastic, 23mm, single coil only, has a velocity style deck but the posts are offset to 1 side, holds 4mls of juice, top fill, juice flow control,really easy to wick amd build on, airflow has a screw to reduce it for MTL, @Vapers Corner had them in stock, amd flavor off it was great plus you can fit huge builds on the deck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (27/10/16)

Mike said:


> *Hah, I've been a bit absent from the forum, forgot how helpful you all are!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Mike what did you mean -been enjoying your posts of late btw? I just cant seem to make out what you meant!


----------



## kev mac (27/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Very good @kev mac! I would say it's as good as the Serpent Mini 25!


It might be the prettiest RTA I've seen,coupled with great flavor I'm sold.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/16)

kev mac said:


> It might be the prettiest RTA I've seen,coupled with great flavor I'm sold.



Before you get too excited... the tank capacity is really small and you have to refill often! And I mean really often... don't leave home without a bottle of juice in your pocket! But it wins in the looks and flavour department!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (27/10/16)

VapeSnow said:


> @Mike what did you mean -been enjoying your posts of late btw? I just cant seem to make out what you meant!



I'm back to lurking and the posts of yours that I have read have all been quality!!! You've become a great member of the forum man!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (27/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Before you get too excited... the tank capacity is really small and you have to refill often! And I mean really often... don't leave home without a bottle of juice in your pocket! But it wins in the looks and flavour department!
> View attachment 73327


I've been telling myself your inhand VIP combo would be like dating a hot supermodel with a bad nose picking habit.
I've saved quite a bit of money with this strategy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VapeSnow (27/10/16)

Mike said:


> I'm back to lurking and the posts of yours that I have read have all been quality!!! You've become a great member of the forum man!



Thx Mike i really appreciate that kind words


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> I've been telling myself your inhand VIP combo would be like dating a hot supermodel with a bad nose picking habit.
> I've saved quite a bit of money with this strategy.



Hehehe... I should try that @blujeenz!  Because Nothing is working for my FOMO...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> I've been telling myself your inhand VIP combo would be like dating a hot supermodel with a bad nose picking habit.



And I was thinking about this... if she is really hot could you not live with the occasional nose pick?


----------



## blujeenz (27/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> And I was thinking about this... if she is really hot could you not live with the occasional nose pick?


LOL sies
not even.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/10/16)

The Dump Tank can handle a few watts, but I think this may be a little on the big side, although it requires less refilling than the Petri 

I've pushed my Billow v2 up to 120w, I know its old tech but I just can't find anything with better flavour and all round ease of use. 

The Lemo 3 can handle some really wicked builds, it has insane airflow and for the amount of air the flavour is really nice! Stuff the heck out of the juice channels and zero leaking. The downside is that they've opted for minute screws to hold the chimney in place so getting to the build deck is a bit fiddly. Overall though I think this one ticks most of your boxes @Mike

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05 (28/10/16)

Petri RTA is the winner for me as well. It beats my serpent 22 on the flavour department although I just don't seem to get the flavour from the serpent that everyone else raves about


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/10/16)

A few days ago i picked up a Engine RTA. It is fantastic. The flavour is on par with my serpent 25. It is leak proof as its only got top airflow. The build deck is basically like a limitless rdta.The airflow is the smoothest i have ever had. Holds 5.2ml of juice and is only slightly taller than a serpent. Its really a excellent tank and has many good reviews on youtube.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike (28/10/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> A few days ago i picked up a Engine RTA. It is fantastic. The flavour is on par with my serpent 25. It is leak proof as its only got top airflow. The build deck is basically like a limitless rdta.The airflow is the smoothest i have ever had. Holds 5.2ml of juice and is only slightly taller than a serpent. Its really a excellent tank and has many good reviews on youtube.
> View attachment 73341



Is that 22mm?


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/16)

Mike said:


> Is that 22mm?



Nope it's 25mm @Mike.


----------



## Mike (28/10/16)

Mike said:


> *The two main necessities are swappable drip tips and 22-23mm.*





Kalashnikov said:


> A few days ago i picked up a Engine RTA. It is fantastic. The flavour is on par with my serpent 25. It is leak proof as its only got top airflow. The build deck is basically like a limitless rdta.The airflow is the smoothest i have ever had. Holds 5.2ml of juice and is only slightly taller than a serpent. Its really a excellent tank and has many good reviews on youtube.
> View attachment 73341





Rob Fisher said:


> Nope it's 25mm @Mike.



As mentioned before, 25mm is not an option. Thanks for the input though


I'm most likely going to be going with a pair of Petris, but I'm gonna have to really consider the Lemo3 as well.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/10/16)

I would personally go for the Serpent Mini 22ml. Had mine for about a month, and its by far the best 22ml RTA ive ever had. Easiest deck to build/wick on, flavor amazing (granted not as good as the 25ml).
Only gripe i have is that it goes through juice like a rat in a tampon factory. So you will need to refill ALOT.
Otherwise, I will never part with my SM

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (28/10/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I would personally go for the Serpent Mini 22ml. Had mine for about a month, and its by far the best 22ml RTA ive ever had. Easiest deck to build/wick on, flavor amazing (granted not as good as the 25ml).
> Only gripe i have is that it goes through juice like a rat in a tampon factory. So you will need to refill ALOT.
> Otherwise, I will never part with my SM



I've got a second one on the way, but I can't get in builds in there that I can run as high as 80-120W


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/10/16)

Mike said:


> As mentioned before, 25mm is not an option. Thanks for the input though
> 
> 
> I'm most likely going to be going with a pair of Petris, but I'm gonna have to really consider the Lemo3 as well.


It comes in a 22mm as well


----------



## Andre (28/10/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> It comes in a 22mm as well


Where did you get yours from please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (28/10/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> It comes in a 22mm as well



I see there's talk of an OBS Engine _Mini_, which is 23mm. But no one seems to have it in stock, locally or internationally.


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/10/16)

Andre said:


> Where did you get yours from please?


My mistake it comes in 23 mm as well. Picked it up from VK Andre. Would have loved a black but they only had stock in silver. It is really now made me give my serpent a break.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (28/10/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> My mistake it comes in 23 mm as well. Picked it up from VK Andre. Would have loved a black but they only had stock in silver. It is really now made me give my serpent a break.



http://www.vapeking.co.za/obs-engine-rta-vape-king.html

http://www.vapeking.co.za/obs.html

They don't seem to have the mini either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/10/16)

Mike said:


> http://www.vapeking.co.za/obs-engine-rta-vape-king.html
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/obs.html
> 
> They don't seem to have the mini either.


Yeah noticed too. So why just 22? What mod are you using? If 22 is all you want then serpent 22 is probably best. I still have mine as well


----------



## kev mac (28/10/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> A few days ago i picked up a Engine RTA. It is fantastic. The flavour is on par with my serpent 25. It is leak proof as its only got top airflow. The build deck is basically like a limitless rdta.The airflow is the smoothest i have ever had. Holds 5.2ml of juice and is only slightly taller than a serpent. Its really a excellent tank and has many good reviews on youtube.
> View attachment 73341


I have one of those on the way so I'm glad to hear you are liking it.The online reviews are great but I'm glad to hear a forum member comment on this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (31/10/16)

kev mac said:


> I have one of those on the way so I'm glad to hear you are liking it.The online reviews are great but I'm glad to hear a forum member comment on this.


You really will enjoy it. let us know what you think of it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (3/11/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> You really will enjoy it. let us know what you think of it


@Kalashnikov ,my OBS Engine arrived today and am using it as I write and I must say I am not disappointed.Flavor is top notch and building is a breeze!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (3/11/16)

kev mac said:


> @Kalashnikov ,my OBS Engine arrived today and am using it as I write and I must say I am not disappointed.Flavor is top notch and building is a breeze!


DId you get the black one?


----------



## Chukin'Vape (3/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> I've been telling myself your inhand VIP combo would be like dating a hot supermodel with a bad nose picking habit.
> I've saved quite a bit of money with this strategy.



hahahahahaha - DED


----------



## Chukin'Vape (3/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> And I was thinking about this... if she is really hot could you not live with the occasional nose pick?



I would also live the occasional nose pick - small compromise for the greater good. I totally get it. hahahahaha


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/16)

This thing kicks quite a bit of butt

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (3/11/16)

I would also go for the OBS - leaking RTA's can seriously harsh your mellow bro. 

I've been watching the reviews on this RTA, and the VAPE Show's on youtube and the reviewers seems to all enjoy this tank. The 23mm would need refilling often just like the Petri.


----------



## GMacDiggity (3/11/16)

I would go for a Serpent Mini (22mm) even after getting the 25 I still prefer what the 22 offers. Its a neat small atty that delivers everything you need imo. Refilling can be annoying but hey just buy a unicorn bottle for the pocket and you're smiling.


----------



## kev mac (3/11/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> DId you get the black one?


Sure did!


----------

